# Wait for me under the rainbow bridge, Rainbow!



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Rainbow died this morning. He had SBD and could not get a breath. He also had major fin rot. I am very upset he is gone but at least he is no longer suffering and that is all I want. He was My 2nd betta and was a WONDERFUL CT.

Rainbow, wait for me under the Rainbow Bridge!
You are missed greatly, Rainbow!! 

P.S How do you get the R.I.P thing under every post?


----------



## Thebettaqueen (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss! He's swimming with Tony now waiting for us.. ;-;

You mean a Sig? Go to your " User CP" and it should be under " Edit Signature" ; D


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Bettaqueen, wonder if there friends? I sure hope so. I am sorry for your loss too . 
Now I have a ten gallon w/ only 1 betta in it now. How do you get to your user CP?


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

At the top a bit below the bettafish.com picture. If you can't find it hit ctrl+f type user and hit enter.


----------



## iceyrose (Feb 17, 2012)

Sorry about your loss* rip little buddies


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

